# Please help to identify my cichlids



## ninthinh (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I bought an aquarium on Craigslist with over 10 cichlids. The guy sold it to me didn't remember what they are and so Ím here to ask for your help to identify each cichlids for me. Thanks.

Hmmm, I don't know how to upload the pictures. Please help


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

We suggest you upload your images at one of these web sites:
http://www.imgur.com
http://www.photobucket.com
http://www.flickr.com

Next steps

1. After the upload is complete, view the photo you wish to post here. Right-click on the picture and then select Properties. Copy the Address (URL).

2. On this board, above where you type your message, click on the IMG button and paste the URL between the tags:

Code: Select all









3. THEN, before you SUBMIT your post, be sure to PREVIEW it first. You should see the image. If not, double check your code.


----------



## ninthinh (Nov 8, 2012)

IMG_0780[1] by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, 

IMG_0781[1] by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, 

IMG_0822[1] by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, 

IMG_0817[1] by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, 

IMG_0815[1] by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, 

IMG_0808[1] by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, 

IMG_0824[1] by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, 

IMG_0800[1] by J,


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

3.) Green Texas (Herichthys carpintis)
5.) Nic (Hypsophrys nicaraguense)
8.) Jack Dempseys (Rocio octofasciata)

Not sure about the rest. (7) may be a Midevil. The rest are Africans. Great mix tho!


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

1. Pseudotropheus crabro, bumblebee cichlid.
2.Pic is not suffecient for ID---need better pic.
3.Herichthys carpinte. "Green Texas"
4.?
5. Hypsophyrs nicarguense. commonly called a 'nic'.
6. Metriclima lombardoi. commonly called a kenyi. Female or immature male.
7. Metriclima estherae, red zebra.
8. Rocio ostafasciatum. jack dempsey.


----------



## ninthinh (Nov 8, 2012)

thank you BC in SK and Azedenkae.

Here is a better picture of the guy on number 2.

Photo 2 - 2012-11-08 by ninthinh, on Flickr

Photo 1 - 2012-11-08 by ninthinh, on Flickr

And the guy on number 4

Photo 3 - 2012-11-08 by ninthinh, on Flickr


Photo 4 - 2012-11-08 by ninthinh, on Flickr

Again, thank you!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Not bothered to check the other answers much but think.
Wow what a dangerous mix!

2 is Labidochromis joanjohnsonae
4 is Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Ngara)

All the best James


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

The acei appears to be Itungi, possibly hybrid or poorly bred.


----------



## ninthinh (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone. It was a big help. I learned a lot


----------

